# 见某人最后一面



## beautifulmind

某人临死，见某人最后一面  用地道的英语怎么表达啊？


----------



## yjhjerry

Someone is dying.To see some one for the last time,to say goodbye forever with/to someone.

我不知道上面的话地不地道，只能作个参考了。=)


----------



## beautifulmind

see someone one last time 是地道的表达 谢谢


----------



## humvee

see someone alive for the last time 才是正确的表达


----------



## Simon Hwang

humvee said:


> see someone alive for the last time 才是正确的表达


这个有点啰嗦了。

还是see someone for the last time好一些

个人意见


----------



## char siu bao

nope, "see someone alive for the last time" 可不地道。"see someone one last time"的确最合适。"say goodbye to someone"也行。


----------



## dyangangel

The point is that you are seeing a dying person. So I guess "see someone alive for the last time" is more accurate under this circumstance?


----------



## samanthalee

"see someone alive for the last time" 好像是用在 “那是我最后一次见到他，之后就听说他去世了。”

“见某人最后一面”则应该是 "see someone one last time"吧……

"say goodbye to someone" 可以是可以，但是这句话除了可以用在“见最后一面”之外，也可以用在“瞻仰遗容”时（生者对死者道别）。


----------



## beautifulmind

I'm with samanthalee on this point.


----------



## char siu bao

"See someone alive for the last time" is technically correct, but it is not what a native speaker would say.  The "alive" is understood from the context.

"XYZ is dying, so I want to see him one last time."


----------



## beautifulmind

Thanks a lot,  Native speaker, cha siu bao.


----------



## fredisaking

How about "see someone for the last time?"


----------



## char siu bao

fredisaking said:


> how about "see someone for the last time?"


 
也可以！


----------



## about:blank

char siu bao said:


> "See someone alive for the last time" is technically correct, but it is not what a native speaker would say.  The "alive" is understood from the context.
> 
> "XYZ is dying, so I want to see him one last time."



I agree with Sam.
_See someone for the last time_ should be something like "We had breakfast together, that was the last time I see him...Then I found him dead on the floor when I got back this afternoon..."
And csb is right, "alive" no needed.


----------

